# Thinking of getting a Sage Barista Express, got a few concerns...



## Kos121 (Jul 9, 2021)

I've been using the cheapest espresso machine I could find for years now, I'm no expert with these machines but do enjoy trying to make a good shot here and there, but I mostly use it for a quick coffee in the morning with supermarket beans. This machine fits into what I was looking to spend and i've spent hours watching reviews and videos on it and I am pretty set on this one, i think i've looked into it a bit too far as I have some questions that I don't understand that sound really stupid but I wouldn't want to mess up such an expensive machine by doing stupid things.

1. Can somebody link me to the actual filters I should get for this machine? Ive read it only takes sage filters, that sage have discontinued the only filters it takes, that you can use other brands, everything just feels contradicting I'm happy to spend 50 pounds a year to keep the machine running fine, But I have no clue what ones I'm supposed to be buying to do so?

2. As for water my tap water is really bad, I keep seeing Volvic water mentioned as being the best, along with Tesco's or Waitrose value, which I would probably opt for, but then its mentioned to only use these if you mix part this water with part volvic water? I've seen the charts but do I really have to go through the process of mixing the waters? would it be really bad if I were to just use cheap bottled water without mixing it?

3. From that question, is it okay to have the filter in whilst using bottled water? I saw a few places saying its not good for the machine, i really never realised there was so much to water, or if i'm just overthinking all of this.

4. Is the two year warranty sage offer on their website only if you buy it directly from them? or can I buy the machine elsewhere, and then register it with them to get the warranty?

5. Is there anything else blatantly obvious that I should be aware of? or avoid doing? I feel really paranoid about it after looking online and seeing people ask questions, about things as simple as what water to use.

Thanks, sorry if these are really silly questions, any advice welcome.


----------



## General-S-1 (Jul 27, 2015)

Hi and welcome to the forum. I have a barista express and am very happy with it. 
1. Filters are not a problem, you can buy original from sage and also generic.

2. I use tapwater, as long as you decale and backflush regularly, i dont see a problem with your water choice.

3. I only take filter out when i descale.

4. Not sure on warranty. Have a look at Lakeland, used to be 3 year warranty.

5. How much is a new barista express now? £500 or thereabouts? Also there is a new version barista pro for similar money. Buy new if buying a sage seems to be good advice. 
With a £500 budget, if you go down the used/second hand route, you can get a separate grinder and machine. Eureka mignon, gaggia classic pimped. 
Be aware of upgraditis. Keep an eye on the classifieds.

Good luck


----------



## 24774 (Mar 8, 2020)

I've been using a Sage BE for about 18 months.

1. https://www.sageappliances.com/uk/en/parts-accessories/accessories/ses008wht0neu1.html

These are the ones you want, shop around you van get them for a better price. There are generic ones too, they're fine.

2. Your water is bad, don't use tap water, use bottled. I use Waitrose Lockhills (5L £1.10), some think it's the best option, it's either first or second I think. Don't bother mixing it or anything like that, that's overthinking it.

3. I use filters and bottled water. Not sure if this is better, same or worse.

4. I bought from John Lewis, then registered machine with Sage. John Lewis will sort you out in those 2 years, after that Sage direct you to one of the very few repair services UK based.

5. Read the sticky in the Sage forum.

5b.Don't use supermarket beans. There is no point buying a £500 machine and putting the worst possible product in it. If you are going to use those beans, save your moey and look into cheaper options like filter, aeropress, etc.

5c. Have you thought about the secondhand market? Or 'separates' (machine+grinder)? The main issue with the BE is the grinder. It's OK, you can get some really nice coffee out of it, but it's inconsistent. I've ended up upgrading the grinder, for me and my 'journey' that's fine, others may see it as a waste.


----------



## Kos121 (Jul 9, 2021)

Hey thanks, I think that clears up just about everything I was getting paranoid about. I have a good grinder, I am no expert but I do like to attempt to make good coffee when I get good beans from time to time, so my plan was to use the grinder on the machine for my daily cheap coffee, but have my other grinder ready for when I want to make a good one on the machine with the good beans in the afternoon.

Thanks for the quick answers


----------



## 24774 (Mar 8, 2020)

Kos121 said:


> Hey thanks, I think that clears up just about everything I was getting paranoid about. I have a good grinder, I am no expert but I do like to attempt to make good coffee when I get good beans from time to time, so my plan was to use the grinder on the machine for my daily cheap coffee, but have my other grinder ready for when I want to make a good one on the machine with the good beans in the afternoon.
> 
> Thanks for the quick answers


 Sorry if that came across as abrupt, telling you to get 'good beans'. I get they are expensive, it's poor form to assume everyone can afford or even cares about 'good beans' all the time.

A good solution is find roasters that are cheaper say £5 a bag. If you use the forum sponsors like Crown And Canvas or Rave you get 20% off your order. First Light at C&C is amazing and it works out £4.80 a bag. Italian Job at Rave is very nice and works out £4 a bag.


----------



## MediumRoastSteam (Jul 7, 2015)

Also, you can always buy a couple Kg - some roasters offer you "free postage" over a certain weight or monetary value.

Saying that, ultimately, you pay for what you get. Similar to wine, beer, whiskey, pasta, meat cuts, fruit&#8230; there are different grades and qualities.

I truly enjoy he flavour of coffee (and wine, and beer, and whiskey). If they didn't have caffeine (or alcohol) then it would be even better. 😊. Like non-alcoholic beer or wine, decaf coffee simply doesn't work for me, taste wise, as a straight espresso.


----------

